# "Carrying" pistol(Tx) in vehicle without CC permit ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........I'd like to carry my 45 in the Ranger as I commute back and forth to work ! In tx , they use to say IF you crossed a county line you could carry , but that was before CC ! Now , I've tried to find state laws but not having much luck , so does someone living in Tx who is familiar with the laws covering this issue have any idea if this is legal or what ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Because of the "Castle Doctrine" your vehicle is considered an extension of your home. You can legally carry your firearm in your vehicle in the state of Texas.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................OK , I found the (3) requirements to carry a pistol in a vehicle without a CC............(1)the pistol must be concealed 
.............................(2)not involved in criminal activity
.............................(3)cannot be a member of a gang .......
................I think I need further clarification , maybe I can simply slide the pistol down between the driver seat and the center console where it is out of view of someone looking in the window . I'll have to ask a police officer about this point . , fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

look on opencarry.org those guys seem very knowledgeable on the ins and outs of carry , each state has it's own forum page 
most can direct you specificaly to the link to the laws as well as AG interpretations in some cases.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not putting cops down in any way , at least here many seem to not fully understand the carry laws and may tell you thier oppinion than the actual law.
a bit like doctors there are just to many conditions to know them all so a specialist is reqired , some will refer others should but don't.

if they all fully understood they would stop arresting people who wern't breaking the law 
several cases here have either been tossed out or the plantiff found to have not broken any laws while carrying but were arested and run thru the ringer anyway 

many municipalities have started to suspend or remove unenforcable ani carry laws that pre-empt the WI state laws and therefore are null.

it is a slow proccess in wisconsin of aclimating people and law enforcment back to carry , a right we have maintained the entire time we have been a state , but so few carried that most forgot about it , remember till 20 or so years ago 50% of houses didn't lock thier doors, over half the bikes in the bike rack didn't have locks , cars would be parked with keys in doors unlocked on mainstreets all accross the state slowly all of these things have changed and slowly people will become used to carry again.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since you don't have a CC permit, I'd be just a little concerned about keeping my firearm in my vehicle unattended while at work or stooping for gas or stopping on the way home to do a little shopping. At the very least, if you don't have a locking glove box, get yourself a locking metal box that attaches to your seat frame to keep your firearm in while away from your vehicle.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you don't have a CC permit, I'd be just a little concerned about keeping my firearm in my vehicle unattended while at work or stooping for gas or stopping on the way home to do a little shopping. At the very least, if you don't have a locking glove box, get yourself a locking metal box that attaches to your seat frame to keep your firearm in while away from your vehicle.


...............Yes , I agree Cabin ! The guard shack where I work is situated 5 miles out on a county road , very rural . And , I just read an article n the Ft.Worth paper about this gang that is an off shoot of the Arayn nation . But , they operate in the Shadows , breaking into very rural homes , stealing , killing the folks they steal from . They also interface with mexican gangs in selling and distribution of drugs . I'm thinking I'll "carry" back and forth to work . I'll leave It at home , most of the time . I just don't like sitting out there and not being able too respond . , fordy


----------



## Critter-Keeper (Oct 9, 2009)

I work on a government facility and we are not allowed to carry ANY weapons in- I absolutely HATE going to and from without my carry... There's always some place you have to stop or an errand to run after work....


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you don't have a CC permit, I'd be just a little concerned about keeping my firearm in my vehicle unattended while at work or stooping for gas or stopping on the way home to do a little shopping. *At the very least, if you don't have a locking glove box*, get yourself a locking metal box that attaches to your seat frame to keep your firearm in while away from your vehicle.


Gotta be careful. In Ohio you cannot have the weapon accessible by the driver or passengers (including glove boxes or consoles) without leaving the vehicle. Am still trying to figure out how I could have it in my Jeep Wrangler, since even the "trunk" is accessible without leaving the vehicle. Pretty much forces ya to get a CC license.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

blooba said:


> Gotta be careful. In Ohio you cannot have the weapon accessible by the driver or passengers (including glove boxes or consoles) without leaving the vehicle. Am still trying to figure out how I could have it in my Jeep Wrangler, since even the "trunk" is accessible without leaving the vehicle. Pretty much forces ya to get a CC license.


build a box the size of your cargo area but only 6 inches high mount it down so that you open the back door slide your gun in under the raised platform of the box and close the door , you can't get to it from inside the viechle as you have to exit and open the rear door 

or ask a lawyer but , usualy locked is considered unaccessable


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Or just get a CC permit. Where available. Texas ought to be easy enough.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Or get your state to approve Open Carry. A well armed society is a polite society.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Or get your state to approve Open Carry. A well armed society is a polite society.


I'd like to see Texas do that. But do many people open carry in the states that do allow it? I know some people would rather keep people guessing.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have your pistol in your car with you, but its locked away in a metal box, what is the point of even carrying it? 

Yes, if its in your car while you arent there, it could get stolen. It happens a lot. Get insurance. Join the NRA and they offer a free $1000 firearm insurance if yours gets stolen. 

Having a gun in your car is only good if its accessible the moment your need it. If you have time to get out a key, get to your lock box, unlock it, take out your gun, then you more than likely would have had enough time to get away or would already be dead. 

The law in Texas allows concealed carry in autos, with no requirments as to locking them up or out of arms reach or any of that. It can be loaded, off safety with one in the chamber. Many of us fought long and hard to get this passed into law and we are very proud of it. 

I think it is great to hear about those who are taking advantage of the new laws and being able to protect themselves. 

It makes me shudder everytime I go into a "gun free zone". Since, only the good guys wont carry guns into them.


----------

